# Easton Bloodline Arrows for Plains Game



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Would need more info.
For plains game, I always tell my client to get or let me make up arrows that are the proper spine for their set up.
You want to be in the 425-500 gr total arrow weight range from 55-70lb modern compound bows.
You don't need anything crazy. Most of your shots will be under 30 yards. 20 is normal.
I am assuming, you are from Idaho, so think elk set up.
What animals are you looking to hunt??

Pick a good fixed blade broadhead
Make sure it flys PERFECTLY out of your bow!
Look at shot placement books!

I sure hope we are all up and running by Aug!
I'm supposed to go in June, taking 10 clients with me!

Have fun! I know you will!
Feel free to ask here or PM me with more questions.


----------



## idaho joe (May 29, 2019)

Thanks for the reply Buell.

Yep I'm from Idaho and I will be shooting my elk setup. I agree with all you said, that is how I my current bow/arrow combo set up. I need to buy some more arrows and want to move some weight from the shaft to the point to enhance the FOC. I've experimented with the additional point weight on my current shafts and that spine seems to support it.

Do you or any your clients have any experience or first hand knowledge of Bloodline? 

BTW, there is a Youtube channel - Bow Hunting Africa_IMPACT - that has excellent tutorials on shot placement for different African game species.

Good luck in June!


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

I do not have much info on Bloodlines, have never used them myself.
I'm sure they will work if you have your mind set on them or already have them.

If I was looking for an Easton arrow to use for big game, I'd lean towards the Axis or FMJ
I have used FMJs but that was for my giraffe setup, they ended up at 782 gr! Lol
Worked great but overkill for regular plains game, imo

I'll check out the youtube you posted.


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmwh1pIfZPNGUkiTh8S1WWw?view_as=subscriber

Check out some of my videos!


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Good luck on your South African hunt this August. My wife and I are scheduled to go this July, if this epidemic clears up......not holding my breath though. More realistically, will most likely reschedule it for next year. Have been twice before, June 2017 and August 2018, for plains game. My setup is an Elite E35 at 61#, shooting Easton FMJ’s with TAW of 441 grains. Have taken eland, blue wildebeest, gemsbok, sable, impala, and warthog. If you are shooting your elk setup, you will be fine.


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Looks like Aug should be fine
My trip in June will probably get delayed, possibly July trips as well.
SA just extended their lockdown til the end of April so we will wait and see?
Since the USA is considered a High Risk country they may have a travel ban for up to 90 days after the lockdown has been lifted.
Been shuffling a lot of clients dates!


----------



## idaho joe (May 29, 2019)

Yeah, the rep contacted me the other day and asked if Sept or Oct. would work for me. I'm concerned that might be too late. 

Having hunted there before what do you guys think?


----------



## idaho joe (May 29, 2019)

BTW, rapids I shoot the Energy35 as well. What bow case do you use for travel?


----------



## Bntarrw (Sep 3, 2008)

Idaho Joe, hunt SA is going to spoil you!!!! I haven’t used the bloodline arrows and Easton makes great stuff. On my trip in 2018 I used a Victory VAP Elite 350 with a Single bevel broadhead (VanDieman 125grs) total arrow weight was 596 grs. I had a total pass thru on 1900lbs eland at 37yrds. Between my family and my hunting buddy who went with us we took 10 animals. 6 with our bows.. 
For the bow case I used a Pelican everything arrived there and home in perfect shape


----------



## Bntarrw (Sep 3, 2008)

We are planning on going back in 2022 I only have two on the bucket list Warthog and a Cape. The wife wants a Nyala to go with are Gemsbok she took in Limpopo SA..


----------



## Bartcarroll63 (Mar 4, 2018)

I hope they get this virus thing settled down too. Pray that all of us on this thread get to sling some arrows in the fall. We are off to SA in August 2020 and was really excited to go this year. My outfitter thinks they will get it open but that just his opinion.


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

I hope you are right and back open by August.

If not, already have a plan and dates for next year!
Planning a back to back, 2 group trip for 2021
I'll be in SA for 15 days! Leave USA June 8, Get home June 26 2021
I may never want to come home. Lol

With most, if not all of 2020 being a bust, am even considering a 3rd group in 2021 for late Aug/Sept

2021 is going to be a very busy year for all the top outfitters!


----------

